# Coolant level low - cause for concern, or normal?



## JustinW (Aug 8, 2003)

Hello EOSers,
With about 3100 miles on the clock, my "coolant low" warning indicator has come on. Sure enough, the level in the reservoir is low, close to an inch below the "low" mark. Time for some G12 plus...
Not that I've spent a ton of time under the hood -- have not had to -- but I recall the coolant level being ok some time ago, so there's definitely been a change sometime lately in the level.
Forgive my worry, but I want to make sure "my baby" is ok. The question is this -- should I be concerned? The coolant system is a closed system, right, so being low at this point (with this low mileage) might be caused by what?
TIA,
Justin


----------



## Doxe (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: Coolant level low - cause for concern, or normal? (JustinW)*

Shouldn't be low, providing the dealer checked and topped it off if needed during prep. I would have the system pressure checked to make sure you don't have a slow leak somewhere.


----------



## cb391 (Mar 12, 2006)

*Re: Coolant level low - cause for concern, or normal? (JustinW)*

Definitely have it checked. It it was low from the dealer the light should have come on long ago. they can replace the missing fluid with the correct type. Seems like each auto manufacturer has their own type of coolant.


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Coolant level low - cause for concern, or normal? (cb391)*

Yes definitely have it checked. 
It is most likely as simple as a loose clamp or fitting on a coolant line (have you noticed any drips where you park the car?) or even a bit of air that needed to work it's way out of the system (shouldn't be the case if the system was filled correctly from the start).
It could however be something more serious like a leaking head gasket. This type of leak will be internal and there will be no external indicators (wet area, or drips) other than your low coolant level. Have you noticed any white smoke from the exhaust when you start the car?? This can be an indicator of coolant in the combustion chamber.
I'm not familiar with the turbo design on the 2.0T, but I assume it is cooled in some way by the engine coolant, so a seal leak in the turbo would also be a possibility, and you would want to catch it early. This is strictly an _assumption_ however.
Not trying to create undue stress for you with the above comments, just pointing out it would be prudent to have it checked out to ensure it is not an early indicator of a problem developing.
Kevin


----------



## SoCalMan (May 21, 2007)

*Re: Coolant level low - cause for concern, or normal? (JustinW)*

Once had a slow leak around the water pump gasket on my 4Runner. I couldn't figure out why the coolant reservoir would be low from time to time. Never any leaks under the car.








Well, because it was a slow leak, the coolant was evaporating before it could reach the ground. The clue was mineral/coolant staining on the back part of the water pump. Learn something new every day.


----------



## karloseos (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: Coolant level low - cause for concern, or normal? (JustinW)*

Be VERY concerned! I had the same issue a month ago. Took it immediatley to dealer. They had to replace my water pump.


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

This is the coolant lever, early in the morning, when the whole system is cold.

No coolant level warning (yet)! Should I be concerned?


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Speedster356)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Speedster356* »_This is the coolant lever, early in the morning, when the whole system is cold.

No coolant level warning (yet)! Should I be concerned? 


I'm not sure there is reason to be "concerned" just yet, The coolant level should be checked with the engine at normal operating temperatures. If the level is between the lines at normal operating temp, then you are OK.
If the level is still low at normal operating temp, then I would suggest you top up the coolant to the MIN level (engine cold) with VW G12 Plus or other additive meeting the TT-VW-774 F specification. (NA spec, I assume ROW spec is the same)
Coolant should mixed with water at 40% - 60% coolant to water ratio. (distilled water is best to avoid introducing minerals to the system, however the owners manual does not specify distilled water)
Then keep an eye on the level over the next few days (weeks?) to see if the level drops again. If it does definitely get it checked.
*NOTE:* I'm suggesting filling only to the MIN mark (engine cold) to prevent overfilling. The line on the expansion tank makes a good visual reference point.
Kevin


----------



## Mr.Burdell (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Coolant level low - cause for concern, or normal? (just4fun)*


_Quote, originally posted by *just4fun* »_
It could however be something more serious like a leaking head gasket. This type of leak will be internal and there will be no external indicators (wet area, or drips) other than your low coolant level. Have you noticed any white smoke from the exhaust when you start the car?? This can be an indicator of coolant in the combustion chamber.

Crap--- I think this may be my problem







I noticed while smoke for the first 60 seconds on start up this morning (it was cold outside) and also, since the cold weather has set in, my temperature light will blink and come on after a cold start up. I think my coolant level might be low--so I'm going to go check that now--however, if it is, and I have a leak and it turns out to be a leaking head gasket, is this extremely bad? Should I get it fixed/checked ASAP? Is it a typical DIY job or should have have a dealership charge me my life savings on it? I'm just guessing from the sound of it we're talking $$$($)


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: Coolant level low - cause for concern, or normal? (justgumpit)*

Hi Thomas,
I assume you are refering to your 2000 Jetta. 
Depending on how many miles are on your car, you could also have a bit of oil blow by on the piston rings. This would be more noticible when the engine is very cold. Once the engine warms up a little bit, the metal components expand, tighten up the tolerances, and the blow by stops. This could be normal wear and tear if you have lots of miles on your car, but it is an indication your engine is starting to wear out. Repairing this problem would be expensive but not absolutely necessary. You would need to decide whether to drop a bunch of coin into an 8 year old car, or just keep driving it 'til it drops. It is possible the car could still last a few years, but the oil consumption will slowly increase over time.
Keep an eye on your oil level to see if the car is using more oil than normal.
definitely keep an eye on your coolant level as well and if it keeps going down, get the car checked. A coolant leak into the cylinders will eventually lead to serious damage, and the leak will only get worse over time.
Replacing a head gasket is not rocket science, but it is complex enough that you would want to have a reasonable level of mechanical expertise before attempting to do it yourself.
Kevin


----------



## Mr.Burdell (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: Coolant level low - cause for concern, or normal? (just4fun)*

I think you hit the nail on the head. I found the leak --coming from a plastic Y-pipe right off the reserve tank. It was a small leak. I think you may be right about the oil. I have 130,000+ miles on the engine and I'll probably drive her 'till the time to buy a new one (which I hope isn't soon!)
Thank you for the excelent input http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (just4fun)*

I finally got a coolant level warning!
It was probably a borderline warning, because the next time I started the car, it did not come on. Coolant level was almost an inch below the min marker!
I went to the dealer, where the “expert” mechanic attempted to add tap water from a dirty watering can!!!








I stopped him (thank god) and bought a bottle of G12Plus. He then filled the coolant tank up to the seam (adding G12Plus out of the bottle, 400cc in total, without diluting, while coolant was still pretty hot)!








He then tested for leaks with a pump. No leaks were found!
I may also note that they lifted the car and removed the metal plate from under the engine. No need to mention that the tightening of the screws was done by hand and not with a torque wrench.








When I went back home, I removed about 200cc of coolant and brought the level to the max marker (left the car to cool a couple of hours first).
Two days later I measured the fluid somewhere between -25C and -30C, which means that it is something between 2/3 and 1/1 volumes of G12P/water and removed more coolant to bring the level to the middle of the marker!
These guys are doing more damage than good to our cars!










_Modified by Speedster356 at 4:29 PM 1-16-2008_


----------



## just4fun (Oct 29, 2006)

*Re: (Speedster356)*

Fotis,
It is unfortunate hearing about your experience with a less than knowledgable technician.

Your handling of the situation shows you understand what is needed so it is good to know the Eos is in good hands.
I have to ask, you mention in your post you checked the coolant with the temperature between -25C and -30C. Does it get that cold in Greece? or is that typo. I always think of Greece as a hot spot.
Kevin


----------



## Speedster356 (Aug 7, 2006)

Sorry, I was not clear enough!
I used an instrument to measure the freezing point of the coolant solution in my car!
I found it to be between -25C and -30C, which can indicate the G12P/water ratio of the solution.
Currently we have around 10C and the lowest I have seen in my EOS so far is 2.5C!
You are right. Greece is relatively hot (despite the fact that in neighboring Turkey, they currently have as low as -25C).


----------

